# Fluff and fuzz



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy had a bath today and whew am I tired. I feel for yall groomers...and I still could not the hair totally straight. Maybe some hair products would have helped. 










I'm growing out more hair between her eyes since I think I had it a bit short. 


























The nail polish won't be on all that long since I'm trying to get her nails shorter but my 4yr girl loved it. She kept oooing over it :0).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!! You did her nails!!!! Love it, love her, SHE's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know how anyone could keep their hands off Sandy, that hair is just _screaming _to be touched! Wow, she really is a beauty! And those red nails, even she seems to be enjoying them. Just curious, how long does it take you to bathe and blow-dry her? I got spoiled from having Chagall in a Miami last summer and then just growing him out to a Lamb. When I see all that gloriously long hair on Sandy, I start to want to grow coat on Chagall. Then I think of the upkeep, and I return to admiring pictures of freshly blown-out long-haired beauties like yours.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I wished I had looked at the clock before I started but it took me a LONG time (more than 3hrs..I also did feet shaving). I'm not quick and I have to keep stoping because I have munchkins. Plus I washed her in my sink which she really is a bit big for but I wanted to keep kids in sight even though hubby was supposed to be help watching. First wash with shampoo, ear cleaning , then shampoo rinse, then conditioner, then thicknthicker..then rinse rinse rinse rinse.. 









Then I had kids keep trying to touch the dog and trying to fall off the bar top.

I've been told you can dry a dog off in a 45mins...Not sure how they do it but it takes me forever.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You have SO much cuteness in your life! Your daughters are just too stinking cute, what little sweeties! And Sandy is a real head-turner. However long it took you to get your furkid looking so good, it was worth it. And it clearly entertained your adorable daughters.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I love everything I see, kiddies, curlies and nailies. What an enormous job.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

LOVE IT!!  So much fun! 

Rebecca


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

she is lovely! i love her expression she reminds me of my Esther


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely love those pretty nails! Sandy is a super model with those long locks. I don't know how you do it friend, but wow! She is a head turner for sure!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I feel for you......Sunny's very long, too, and gets groomed next weekend. I have a professional dryer which really helps in the straightening ---- however, I am not the most skilled at grooming so when I pull out the dryer Sunny gets the look like, "oh now, here she goes again" and it totally wears me down. My groomer likes his coat longer, bell bottoms and all, and I love it as long as SHE grooms him!!! Honestly, I take my hat off to everyone who grooms their own poodles.......it is sooooooooooooooo much work!


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

She looks really great! 
Stretch drying is one of those techniques that takes groomers the longest time to get right. You have to move quickly and really work your arm muscles, if you let an area air dry before you get round to force drying it or drying it with a hair dryer, you get crimped frizzy bits. If your still a little slow you can use a spray bottle and mist areas to re-wet it before you go over it with your hair dryer. You don't need to go and buy an expensive professional dryer, I've used cheapy hotel dryers in a pinch before comps and demos!

Here's a link to a video for some pointers, this lady is one of the poodle gurus here in the UK. 

How to Dry a Poodle's Coat video from Answers.com Videos


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls got a bath yesterday and then I let them air dry... I am so glad I don't mind curly hair. lol


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

Great job! She sure is a beauty! My hat goes off to you! You seem very courageous and determined. Two young girls and you still keep your poodle's hair long!


----------

